# lotion prices



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Could someone give me a ballpark figure for goat milk lotion in an 8oz plastic bottle with pump top? I will be making it out of shea, sunflower and walnut (well, that's what I have ordered so far), and scented. My head won't work right now and I've got a lady that is ordering quite a few soaps for christmas this year and wants lotions to go with some of them, and needs a price on them as she also has friends who want to order. This is making me a little nervous as I've never made lotion...thought about just ordering a base, but she doesn't need the lotions for another month or two, so I have time to ruin batches. LOL If they turn out too terrible, I'll order the base, but I'd like to send her a fair price quote in the next day or so. My soaps are made in the "vickie" log mold and are about 6 oz, and I have no problem selling them for $5 each. Lotion seems a little harder to make, plus the bottles were around a dollar each, so I'm trying to come up with a workable price. 
Thanks,
Anita


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For myself, but I don't use walnut oil or other super expensive things, it's around 50 cents per ounce on lotion and $1 an ounce for soap, mine is actually a little less than that still and will go up in 2010 to $1 and ounce retail. All my stores retail for more than that.

Biggy is you have to know if you are making money at this. If you mix up your batch of lotion how much with shipping did all the products cost, a simple thing to do is to tally it up as you unload your raw products, I know exactly how much each of my scents costs me in my soap per bar...I know how long it takes me to make lotion and it's why for Christmas I buy base, I make soo much more money soaping than making and selling lotion for my Christmas clients. How much do you pay yourself and hour? How much does electricty cost? Packaging, when you get your 50 or 100 bottles and lids in, devide the cost of the bottles, lids and shipping and your time to order it on the computer.....why some sites drive me crazy wasteing my time with pages to click to and back...save on scents drives me insane! They do keep your orders from past shipments in one place but if you want to find something new you have pages of crap to go through unless you guess right what something may be called in the scent you are looking for. Take all of this into consdieration including your labels, ink and time to make them and order them.....or you may be fooling yourself that you are indeed making any money at what you are doing. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

I get 6 dollars for a 4 oz bottle.. and 11 dollars for 8 oz, but you can get bottles much cheaper than that if you buy bulk
Barb


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

My soaps are $5 and my lotion, which only comes in 8 oz bottle, with pump sells for 
$10. I actually sell as much or maybe more lotion than I do soap.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks.
I was thinking around $8 per bottle, but a friends suggested $10, and I'm going to go with that. I'm going to give it a shot, doing my own, but if it doesn't work out, and I've only ordered minimum of everything, I'll go to the base. Don't have a clue how well it will sell, but I've got scads of people asking me for it all the time, so I figured I'd give it a shot. Another question, if I make it from scratch, what color will it be? I'm hoping white, but will it actually be white? 
Thanks,
Anita


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita, are you following a recipe from someone you trust like Barb? Because believe me most of the recipes on the internet are horrible, even following all the guildelines they will not give you lotion that won't quickly mold. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

It is usually white.. the lotion recipe that I posted on this forum is one of the very best out there.. some don't like the additives but it is one of the very best... I have another recipe that is also very very good... Most of them that I have tried are not good... I know of one lady that claims to make a lotion with 100 percent of the liquid as goat milk and there is no way that I would or could sell that one... Dangerous
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh yes, Barb's recipes are very nice! My lotion comes out white. I don't enjoy making it though with my crew. I got up at 4 a.m. last Sunday so I could use my kitchen uninterrupted for several hours. I got it all cleaned and sanitized, then got my lotion made before the dc got up to milk. It was actually kind of nice and more enjoyable than when I try to do it when everyone is up. LOL


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

My goat milk lotion comes out white except for the ones I use a lot of shea in. kind of an off white but still appears white unless you get the bottles side by side.

I think I will try a 100% goat milk lotion just for fun to see how long it will last. I would think that would be a little iffy for sure.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

LaNell keep it in the fridge, use it for your own personal use only. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

I did that once, tried a 100 percent lotion and kept in the frig.. after a few days it smelled like sour milk.. UGH.. Milk is milk and even if you pasturize it twice it is not going to keep for long.. Maybe put a little extra dab of preservative in it.. 
Barb


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

This would be for an experiment only and since Barbara has already tried it I don't have to. I will take her word for it. Thanks Barbara.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yep, I'm using Barb's recipe. I plan to scent one with my "Tara Marie" mixture of pink sugar and blood orange. Will the pink sugar turn it brown, or the blood orange turn it orange....or can I just generally expect the same color reaction as with soap?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Anything with vanilla like Pink sugar will beige your liquid soap or your lotion or your soap or your shampoo, or your body butter  I haven't used blood orange but do use orange and yes it does go tanny maybe you could call it barely orange like it does in soap. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use pink sugar and warm vanilla sugar lightly in my whipped shea and it's very white yet both turn my soap brown.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am always the odd man out it seems, there isn't anything lightly about anything but my face cream. If my folks can't smell it, they don't repeat purchase  Vicki


----------

